# Interfaces und Vererbung



## Marco_D (22. Nov 2019)

Hallo Leute,
Ich brauche dringend Hilfe. Muss um 23:55 Uhr die Abgabe tätigen. Jemand der sich nur ein bisschen mit programmieren auskennt sollte die Aufgabe in 20-30 Minuten hinbekommen. Selbstverständlich würde ich auch dafür zahlen. Bitte meldet euch...
Hier die PDF zur Hausübung.
Es handelt sich um die H2 https://filehorst.de/d/ddogmgkn
Hier die halbfertigen Dateien https://github.com/marcooKd/Test


----------



## abc66 (22. Nov 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll... 20-30 Minuten brauche ich alleine, um die 10 Seiten zu lesen. Ich meine, das ist ja keine Prüfungssituation in der man gut vorbereitet die Sachen einfach nur nieder schreiben muss. 

Ungeachtet dessen... sind das Basics.


----------



## Marco_D (22. Nov 2019)

Nein es sind 3 1/2 Seiten. Es geht nur um die Pizzeria Aufgabe.
Also die H2


----------



## abc66 (22. Nov 2019)

Das dauert auch eine halbe Stunde, bis ich das Pflichtenheft gelesen habe 

Vielleicht kann @mihe7 einspringen...


----------



## mihe7 (22. Nov 2019)

abc66 hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht kann @mihe7 einspringen...


Ich helfe ja gerne beim Verständnis, aber ihre Hausaufgaben müssen die Leute schon selber machen.


----------



## Marco_D (22. Nov 2019)

@mihe7  kannst du mir bitte privat schreiben. Kann dir keine Nachricht schicken.


----------



## mihe7 (22. Nov 2019)

Soll ich noch schreiben?


----------



## Marco_D (22. Nov 2019)

Danke hat sich erledigt <3


----------

